# [RISOLTO] emerge --depclean tira fuori tantissimi pacchetti

## VegetaSSJ5

Ragazzi ho fatto un emerge --sync && emerge -DNu world (quindi ho il sistema aggiornato ad oggi)

Poi ho lanciato emerge --depclean -p e mi tira fuori una lunga lista di pacchetti che vorrebbe rimuovere. Eccola

```
localhost ~ # emerge --depclean -p

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

*** WARNING ***  package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

*** WARNING ***  depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 media-fonts/font-bh-type1

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-misc/imake

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/x11

    selected: 7.0-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xdm

    selected: 1.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libFS

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXdamage

    selected: 1.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-doc/xorg-docs

    selected: 1.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xmodmap

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/xcursor-themes

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/liboldX

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXScrnSaver

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xhost

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xdriinfo

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-base/xorg-x11

    selected: 7.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/mesa-progs

    selected: 6.5.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXTrap

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/sessreg

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/setxkbmap

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xcursorgen

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-misc/gccmakedep

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/rman

    selected: 3.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors

    selected: 0.3.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXprintUtil

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-misc/xorg-cf-files

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXevie

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXcomposite

    selected: 0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/db

    selected: 4.2.52_p4-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: 4.3.29-r2

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   537

Packages in world:    83

Packages in system:   56

Unique package names: 537

Required packages:    507

Number to remove:     30
```

questo inoltre Ã¨ il mio emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 06 Apr 2007 17:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac aiglx alsa artswrappersuid bitmap-fonts cddb crypt cups dbus dga dio dmi dri dvd encode exif ffmpeg firefox flac gif gimpprint gphoto2 gtk gtk2 hal iconv javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lm_sensors mad midi mime mmx mmxext moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mp3 mpeg nls no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl pcre pdf perl png posix ppds python qt3 quicktime readline sdl sensord spl sse svg symlink threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

posso lasciare che mi rimuova questi pacchetti oppure c'Ã¨ qualche problema?Last edited by VegetaSSJ5 on Fri Apr 06, 2007 9:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

se non sei sicuro fatti un binario per ognuno di quei pacchetti o metti giù due righe di script che lo facciano per te.

In questo modo se la rimozione causasse problemi potresti rimetterli su in un attimo  :Wink: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> se non sei sicuro fatti un binario per ognuno di quei pacchetti o metti giï¿½ due righe di script che lo facciano per te.
> 
> In questo modo se la rimozione causasse problemi potresti rimetterli su in un attimo 

 

sarebbe davvero bello sapere come si fa...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kernel78

In linea di massima dovrebbe andare bene qualcosa del tipo

```
emerge -p --depclean| grep -E '^[[:space:]].*/.*' | cut -f 2 -d " " | xargs quickpkg
```

----------

## comio

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   se non sei sicuro fatti un binario per ognuno di quei pacchetti o metti giï¿½ due righe di script che lo facciano per te.
> 
> In questo modo se la rimozione causasse problemi potresti rimetterli su in un attimo  
> 
> sarebbe davvero bello sapere come si fa... 

 

comunque mi pare che hai mezzo ambiente X in quell'elenco. Sicuro che non hai usato qualche programma tipo dept? e poi ha fatto l'unmerge di qualche cosa?

ciao

luigi

----------

## Kernel78

Non è che il problema venga da virtual/x11 ?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   se non sei sicuro fatti un binario per ognuno di quei pacchetti o metti giï¿½ due righe di script che lo facciano per te.
> 
> In questo modo se la rimozione causasse problemi potresti rimetterli su in un attimo  
> 
> sarebbe davvero bello sapere come si fa...  
> ...

 

non ho usato nessun programma tipo adept... l'unica cosa che faccio regolarmente (ogni 3/4 giorni) Ã¨ un emerge -DNu world

ogni tanto invece lancio un emerge --depclean

l'ultima volta avendo visto tutta quella sfilza di pacchetti non ho proseguito nel disinstallarli perchÃ¨ mi sembravano obiettivamente troppi...

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non ï¿½ che il problema venga da virtual/x11 ?

 

ho appena notato che il pacchetto virtual/x11 Ã¨ hard masked!!

probabilmente l'avranno mascherato da qualche giorno.... devo rimuoverlo? ma se lo rimuovo non vengono rimossi pure tutti i pacchetti che dipendono da esso?!?

----------

## Kernel78

C'era un altra discussione sul mascheramento di virtual/x11, dovresti dare un bel

```
emerge -an x11-base/xorg-x11
```

in modo da inserire x11-base/xorg-x11 in world e poi provare a ridare il depclean.

Notare che se avessi seguito il mio metodo avresti probabilmente già finito e adesso la discussione avrebbe il tag [risolto]  :Wink: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> C'era un altra discussione sul mascheramento di virtual/x11, dovresti dare un bel
> 
> ```
> emerge -an x11-base/xorg-x11
> ```
> ...

 

ho dato quel comando ed inserito xorg-x11 nel world. tuttavia dando emerge --depclean mi vuole rimuovere sempre tutta quella lista di pacchetti...

----------

## Kernel78

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> ho dato quel comando ed inserito xorg-x11 nel world. tuttavia dando emerge --depclean mi vuole rimuovere sempre tutta quella lista di pacchetti...

 

Ok, piccolo passo indietro e vediamo di capirci ...

Hai seguito il mio metodo per creare i pacchetti binari ?

Se l'hai fatto prova a confermare il depclean (al massimo in 30 secondi puoi ripristinare il sistema).

Anzi, giusto per ripristinare con più comodità dai anche un bel

```
emerge -p --depclean| grep -E '^[[:space:]].*/.*' | cut -f 2 -d " " | xargs echo > ~/pacchetti.lst
```

in questo modo se le cose si mettono male con un velocissimo

```
emerge -a1k $(cat ~/pacchetti.lst)
```

ripristini la situazione esattamente com'è ora (magari potresti dover smascherare virtual/x11 visto che è mascherato ma è ordinaria amministrazione)

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Non e' possibile che la lista si esattamente la stessa, visto che nella tua lista postata c'e' pure xorg-x11 che tu dici di aver emerso e quindi aggiunto a word, ricontrolla il tutto!Sicuro di non emergere con l'opzione -1 o --oneshot?

----------

## Kernel78

Per sapere quanti sono i pacchetti basta fare 

```
emerge -p --depclean| grep -E '^[[:space:]].*/.*' | cut -f 2 -d " " | wc -l
```

la prima volta erano 30 pacchetti ...

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ragazzi ho dato il depclean e riavviato il pc. sembra essere tutto a posto, per cui metto il tag risolto. spero in futuro di non dover riprendere questo thread per eventuali problemi (sgrat)...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GiRa

Beh allora:

```
emerge -uDavN world

revdep-rebuild -pv
```

così sei più che tranquillo.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Beh allora:
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDavN world
> 
> ...

 ok sto facendo un revdep-rebuild e mi sta ricompilando 3 pacchetti: vlc, kdevelop e k3b... thanks!  :Wink: 

----------

